# Pounds of chicken per pint ratio?



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone know about how many pounds of boneless skinless chicken breast i would need to can 12 pints?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Similar post a bit down the page and the general, VERY general, guideline is "a pint is a pound the world around. 

Actually you can fit a bit more than a pound in a pint jar, say not quite a pound and a half of boneless per pint. But it varies depending on how small you cut the pieces.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I asked the same question a couple weeks ago. I ended up with about 3/4 lb per pint using tenders, cut into thirds.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=381901


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

Where is the best place to find procedures for canning meats?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The Ball Blue Book covers it all if you have one. If not then you really do need one.

Online all the procedures are provided in detail at the recognized authority on home canning, NCHFP.

How to can meats: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can5_meat.html


----------

